# What should be in a prompt book?



## chausman

To go along with the thread about what someone should have in their prompt book for a recreation for an interview, *what should be made in the first place for your prompt book?*

Mods, if you think these two threads should be combined, please do! (but they are somewhat different)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmentele

This is a list I put together for my theater a while back. I Know that it could be updated, but I havent had a chance to go through and do that yet. Also, I feel that this list is Very fluid and changes with each show, company, and situation. I think this is a decent starting ground though. One thing that I feel is important is organization and neatness, god forbid the SM goes down for one reason or another, someone needs to be able to find exactly what they need to without much effort. 

Again, this list is not the end all be all, I think things could be added or taken out with each different situation, and show. I'm sure there are pleanty of other members with their own personal lists and orders too, this is just a guide in my particular space.


*Prompt Book Format should include:*

*Tab and dividers:*
The prompt book should be sectioned off with the following tab dividers, with the listed information under these headings.
· *Title Page*
-Title page
-Table of contents 

*Checklists*
-Pre-show (listed itinerary of all tasks to be completed before house opens until the show begins, including all time calls)
-Intermission
-Post-show

*Cast Information*
-Cast contact sheet
-Cast headshots
-Measurement sheets
-Original copies cast audition forms
-Medical Information sheets
-Any important correspondence
-Travel information (arrival and departure)

*Orchestra Information*
-Contact Information
-Schedule of availability/ subs rotation
-Any important correspondence

*Production/ Crew Information*
-Production team contact sheet
-Any important correspondence
-Crew contact sheet
-Weekly crew schedules

*Schedules and Calendars*
-Production Calendar
-Rehearsal Schedule
-Miscellaneous Calendar (create a calendar for costume fittings and any additional scheduled events planed by production departments involving cast or crew) 

*Script*
-Blocking Notation Key
-Scene List
-Scene Break-down (who is in each scene)
-Enlarged copy of script w/ blocking notation and cues, if space allows. If preferred you can include an additional, separate ‘call’ script, the blocking script should also include a graphic layout of blocking on a GP for each page of dialogue. 
-Scene change lists

*Company Rules*
-List of all company rules
-List of equity rules, if any will be followed

*Design Elements*
-Props
 -Prop list
 -Prop running sheet, and checklist for pre-show, intermission, and post-show 
 set-up 
-Scenic
 -Reduced scale GP
 -List of furniture that will be used
-Lighting
 -Reduced scale light plot 
 -Channel Hook-up sheet
 -Cue sheet
-Sound
 -Sound cue sheet
 -Information on any sound cues that are used
-Costumes
 -Costume plot
 -Copies of renderings (if available)
 -List of backstage changes

*Rehearsal Reports*
-From first read through, to final dress

*Performance Reports*
-All performance reports from opening to closing night

*Production Meeting Minutes*
-All production meeting agendas and minutes

*Miscellaneous*
-Include anything else that may be important or useful to have on file. Important correspondence not included in other sections. Any notes about important events during a show, i.e. a cast member being let go exc. 
-Include any notes that had to be posted to the cast
-All sign in sheets, so that if attendance becomes a problem with any individuals we have all information on file
-Include blank copies of various forms, i.e. rehearsal reports, performance reports, blank GP’s, and blank paper for notes. 
-Also keep any publicity about the show for future reference

If you feel that anything else should be included, feel free to add to the list above.


----------



## Mercedes

rsmentele said:


> This is a list I put together for my theater a while back. I Know that it could be updated, but I havent had a chance to go through and do that yet. Also, I feel that this list is Very fluid and changes with each show, company, and situation. I think this is a decent starting ground though. One thing that I feel is important is organization and neatness, god forbid the SM goes down for one reason or another, someone needs to be able to find exactly what they need to without much effort.
> 
> Again, this list is not the end all be all, I think things could be added or taken out with each different situation, and show. I'm sure there are pleanty of other members with their own personal lists and orders too, this is just a guide in my particular space.
> 
> 
> *Prompt Book Format should include:*
> 
> *Tab and dividers:*
> The prompt book should be sectioned off with the following tab dividers, with the listed information under these headings.
> · *Title Page*
> -Title page
> -Table of contents
> 
> *Checklists*
> -Pre-show (listed itinerary of all tasks to be completed before house opens until the show begins, including all time calls)
> -Intermission
> -Post-show
> 
> *Cast Information*
> -Cast contact sheet
> -Cast headshots
> -Measurement sheets
> -Original copies cast audition forms
> -Medical Information sheets
> -Any important correspondence
> -Travel information (arrival and departure)
> 
> *Orchestra Information*
> -Contact Information
> -Schedule of availability/ subs rotation
> -Any important correspondence
> 
> *Production/ Crew Information*
> -Production team contact sheet
> -Any important correspondence
> -Crew contact sheet
> -Weekly crew schedules
> 
> *Schedules and Calendars*
> -Production Calendar
> -Rehearsal Schedule
> -Miscellaneous Calendar (create a calendar for costume fittings and any additional scheduled events planed by production departments involving cast or crew)
> 
> *Script*
> -Blocking Notation Key
> -Scene List
> -Scene Break-down (who is in each scene)
> -Enlarged copy of script w/ blocking notation and cues, if space allows. If preferred you can include an additional, separate ‘call’ script, the blocking script should also include a graphic layout of blocking on a GP for each page of dialogue.
> -Scene change lists
> 
> *Company Rules*
> -List of all company rules
> -List of equity rules, if any will be followed
> 
> *Design Elements*
> -Props
> -Prop list
> -Prop running sheet, and checklist for pre-show, intermission, and post-show
> set-up
> -Scenic
> -Reduced scale GP
> -List of furniture that will be used
> -Lighting
> -Reduced scale light plot
> -Channel Hook-up sheet
> -Cue sheet
> -Sound
> -Sound cue sheet
> -Information on any sound cues that are used
> -Costumes
> -Costume plot
> -Copies of renderings (if available)
> -List of backstage changes
> 
> *Rehearsal Reports*
> -From first read through, to final dress
> 
> *Performance Reports*
> -All performance reports from opening to closing night
> 
> *Production Meeting Minutes*
> -All production meeting agendas and minutes
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> -Include anything else that may be important or useful to have on file. Important correspondence not included in other sections. Any notes about important events during a show, i.e. a cast member being let go exc.
> -Include any notes that had to be posted to the cast
> -All sign in sheets, so that if attendance becomes a problem with any individuals we have all information on file
> -Include blank copies of various forms, i.e. rehearsal reports, performance reports, blank GP’s, and blank paper for notes.
> -Also keep any publicity about the show for future reference
> 
> If you feel that anything else should be included, feel free to add to the list above.


 
Yes, THIS. A very complete list. Thank you!


----------



## shiben

rsmentele said:


> This is a list I put together for my theater a while back. I Know that it could be updated, but I havent had a chance to go through and do that yet. Also, I feel that this list is Very fluid and changes with each show, company, and situation. I think this is a decent starting ground though. One thing that I feel is important is organization and neatness, god forbid the SM goes down for one reason or another, someone needs to be able to find exactly what they need to without much effort.
> 
> Again, this list is not the end all be all, I think things could be added or taken out with each different situation, and show. I'm sure there are pleanty of other members with their own personal lists and orders too, this is just a guide in my particular space.
> 
> 
> *Prompt Book Format should include:*
> 
> *Tab and dividers:*
> The prompt book should be sectioned off with the following tab dividers, with the listed information under these headings.
> · *Title Page*
> -Title page
> -Table of contents
> 
> *Checklists*
> -Pre-show (listed itinerary of all tasks to be completed before house opens until the show begins, including all time calls)
> -Intermission
> -Post-show
> 
> *Cast Information*
> -Cast contact sheet
> -Cast headshots
> -Measurement sheets
> -Original copies cast audition forms
> -Medical Information sheets
> -Any important correspondence
> -Travel information (arrival and departure)
> 
> *Orchestra Information*
> -Contact Information
> -Schedule of availability/ subs rotation
> -Any important correspondence
> 
> *Production/ Crew Information*
> -Production team contact sheet
> -Any important correspondence
> -Crew contact sheet
> -Weekly crew schedules
> 
> *Schedules and Calendars*
> -Production Calendar
> -Rehearsal Schedule
> -Miscellaneous Calendar (create a calendar for costume fittings and any additional scheduled events planed by production departments involving cast or crew)
> 
> *Script*
> -Blocking Notation Key
> -Scene List
> -Scene Break-down (who is in each scene)
> -Enlarged copy of script w/ blocking notation and cues, if space allows. If preferred you can include an additional, separate ‘call’ script, the blocking script should also include a graphic layout of blocking on a GP for each page of dialogue.
> -Scene change lists
> 
> *Company Rules*
> -List of all company rules
> -List of equity rules, if any will be followed
> 
> *Design Elements*
> -Props
> -Prop list
> -Prop running sheet, and checklist for pre-show, intermission, and post-show
> set-up
> -Scenic
> -Reduced scale GP
> -List of furniture that will be used
> -Lighting
> -Reduced scale light plot
> -Channel Hook-up sheet
> -Cue sheet
> -Sound
> -Sound cue sheet
> -Information on any sound cues that are used
> -Costumes
> -Costume plot
> -Copies of renderings (if available)
> -List of backstage changes
> 
> *Rehearsal Reports*
> -From first read through, to final dress
> 
> *Performance Reports*
> -All performance reports from opening to closing night
> 
> *Production Meeting Minutes*
> -All production meeting agendas and minutes
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> -Include anything else that may be important or useful to have on file. Important correspondence not included in other sections. Any notes about important events during a show, i.e. a cast member being let go exc.
> -Include any notes that had to be posted to the cast
> -All sign in sheets, so that if attendance becomes a problem with any individuals we have all information on file
> -Include blank copies of various forms, i.e. rehearsal reports, performance reports, blank GP’s, and blank paper for notes.
> -Also keep any publicity about the show for future reference
> 
> If you feel that anything else should be included, feel free to add to the list above.


 
How many 3" binders do you fill up, just out of curiosity... Im not a stage manager, but is there any value into having a separate binder for your call script, with just the information needed to call the show, and then a second binder, always kept with the first one, that has the rest of the information in it, just to keep a bit neater while your calling the show?


----------



## chausman

shiben said:


> How many 3" binders do you fill up, just out of curiosity... Im not a stage manager, but is there any value into having a separate binder for your call script, with just the information needed to call the show, and then a second binder, always kept with the first one, that has the rest of the information in it, just to keep a bit neater while your calling the show?


 
That may be the use for tablet computers like the iPad. Not for a script, but for things like contact information for cast/crew/orchestra and budget lists and things.


----------



## rsmentele

The primary prompt book should have any and all information about a production in it incase the director, producer, anyone needs information. The SM should be one of the most informed and knowledgeable people in the production staff. They are the lines of communication between actors, director, designers, technical staff, and front of house exc. They should be able to know or look up anything and everything about a show. The reason for a separate call script is so that after rehearsals, during a long running show, you don’t have to lug around a huge prompt book, you can have two smaller ones, one for calling the show, and one for important info. A separate call script is not always needed, but it’s kind of up to the SM's preference and the size of the show.

Also, alot of these bits of info are single sheets of paper, so usually, depending on weather the SM uses a sperarate script for blocking notation, they all can fit in one 3" binder. But again, it all changes show to show sometimes.


----------



## Mercedes

shiben said:


> How many 3" binders do you fill up, just out of curiosity... Im not a stage manager, but is there any value into having a separate binder for your call script, with just the information needed to call the show, and then a second binder, always kept with the first one, that has the rest of the information in it, just to keep a bit neater while your calling the show?


 
I have taken to 2 binders when in the middle of a show: 1 after it closes for ease of portfolio presentation. It does keep the desk a bit cleaner and easier to manage during runs. However, when the tablet PC begins to really evolve and mature, the need for using as much paper period will be reduced. I don't know if I'll ever be able to call a show off of a computer comfortably, though. I like to only do it if it's an emergency.


----------



## RaChelle C

Has anyone in here ever created a prompt book for a dance production? Does it hold exactly the same information as a theater one? How do you work your pages like a theater book with a script. How do you transform your dance cue sheet into a "script" ?


----------



## Dionysus

RaChelle C said:


> Has anyone in here ever created a prompt book for a dance production? Does it hold exactly the same information as a theater one? How do you work your pages like a theater book with a script. How do you transform your dance cue sheet into a "script" ?



Hey there RaChelle, I have personally never made a proper dance prompt book, only dance numbers in a theatre setting. Yes these are a bit of a different animal, due to the nature of dance (like the absence of "text" (the literal kind, there should be plenty of the figurative kind). Theatre, Dance and Opera have discernibly different styles required to achieve a usable prompt book.

Ive seen a few different ways to do this, however I am far from an expert on the subject (oh yes). You should talk to a SM who specializes in Dance. Hopefully one sees this and comments soon.

The main idea is that everything comes from the SHEET MUSIC, which requires a working knowledge of music theory and dance terminology.


----------



## theatricalmatt

There are a few systems of dance notation for choreography. Very few are perfect (there are a lot of moving elements to deal with, literally speaking). Usually what I see for Broadway and national dance companies is a stage diagram on the right hand side of the page, which depicts a general sense of each dancer's position, with perhaps one or two lines indicating direction of movement. On the left-hand side, any lighting/sound/video cues, along with a more precise note on when to call it, along with a general indication of the time from the beginning of the piece. Repeat this four times per page, and as many pages as needed for the dance.

The dance notation will be as general or specific as it needs to be. It's created as notes for the stage manager (or, in dire instances, a substitute) to follow, and not as a resource for teaching the choreography to a dancer -- that's someone else's job.

Like music, there'll be points in the "script" when you turn a lot of pages quickly, and spots when you sit on the same page for a while.

This works especially well for dances which aren't set on a piece of music, since lighting dance should be about _ lighting the dance _ not blinking lights in time with music.


----------



## burgherandfries

I've always used a table format similar to this.

Use the top box of each group to mark out where the dancers are on stage relative to center. You can add other symbols to this to mark props, furniture, or other piece specific elements. 

The larger bottom box leaves room for you to make notes of how to call it, i.e. performer names, specific movements, auditory cues, etc. I like to add times from the track if I'm using recorded playback, even if I don't call from a stopwatch. When you get hit by the proverbial bus, it helps the next SM pick up the show faster.

The smallest box is where you write your cue numbers so that you're always looking to the exact same place for the cue.


----------

